# Lapsed license, still stamping?



## Bean PE (May 19, 2010)

I've got a hunch about the proper course of action for this situation but want to make sure there isn't something specific in the legalese that allows it before I start making calls.

There are some drawings for a project I'm involved with that are stamped by someone who has licensure in my state as well as his home state. He is stamping with the stamp for my state, since that's where work will be taking place. I checked, and his registration lapsed 10 years ago for my state, but is still valid in his home state. Is this kosher?


----------



## Dexman PE (May 19, 2010)

Bean said:


> I've got a hunch about the proper course of action for this situation but want to make sure there isn't something specific in the legalese that allows it before I start making calls.
> There are some drawings for a project I'm involved with that are stamped by someone who has licensure in my state as well as his home state. He is stamping with the stamp for my state, since that's where work will be taking place. I checked, and his registration lapsed 10 years ago for my state, but is still valid in his home state. Is this kosher?


no. your license has to be valid for the state the stamping is taking place, it has nothing to do with the "home state". If he's stamping something in your state and it lapsed 10 years ago, it is not kosher.


----------



## Bean PE (May 19, 2010)

That was what I expected. Any advice on a proper course of action? Notify the state board, notify the contractor, notify people involved in the project on my side, all of the above?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 19, 2010)

First notify all your people and come up with some solutions to the problem, then go to your client/owner -there isn't anything worse than not having a solution before bringing up a problem or at least a way to proceed.

Then, personally I would contact the person who stamped it and get their story. Not that it would necessarily change anything but maybe I am just snoopy. Then I would contact the State Board.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 19, 2010)

Kephart P.E. said:


> First notify all your people and come up with some solutions to the problem, then go to your client/owner -there isn't anything worse than not having a solution before bringing up a problem or at least a way to proceed.
> Then, personally I would contact the person who stamped it and get their story. Not that it would necessarily change anything but maybe I am just snoopy. Then I would contact the State Board.


+1


----------



## Bean PE (May 19, 2010)

We are the owner. I just notified my people and it's going to become a problem for the contractor, not us. I intend to contact the state board as well. Thanks for the rapid responses.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 19, 2010)

The state board that issued the license that has since lapsed should be informed. They will take the appropriate action at their next meeting.


----------



## Santiagj (May 19, 2010)

Oh snap! Somebodies going to get a spankin.


----------



## Paul S (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, 10 years behind is a little hard to defend.


----------



## EM_PS (May 19, 2010)

^ hopefully the guy hasn't been doing 10 yrs of 'engineering' work in that state since letting the license lapse...that goes from simple censureship &amp; low $$ fine to revocation, fatty fine, &amp; possible jail time. sure seems like somebody woulda caught it sooner if he has been


----------



## Santiagj (May 20, 2010)

Oh Snap! Somebody said "Fatty Fines"!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 1, 2010)

It could be worse.

We had rumors around here that a local PE/PS was retired but his grandson was practicing with his grandfather's stamps. Then when grandpa finally :angel: plans mysteriously kept going out. They were just being pre-dated to a month or two before gampy kicked the bucket.

Somebody finally stepped in and asked, "How have you been open for the past couple years without a licensed professional?"


----------

